# Black Streak Removal



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We I spent 6 hours the other day totally cleaning Mo ( even the roof - for the first time in 2 1/2 years!!!!) I used the Karnuba wax shampoo that I brought from Aldi a while ago and it brought the roof up a treat and with the Karnuba wax will give it that seal to protect in future.

But I have some stubborn black streaks around 2 of her windows that I just cannot remove. I have tried Autoglyms remover, aldi have one in at the moment, tried that ..nope...Fenwicks...no use. Thought of using Jif very softly so as no to damage the bodywork. 

She is gleaming now except for these black streaks ( they have faded but are still visible )  

Any advise would be great

cheers

DJM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It is either a metallic stain off the window frames, or just dirt that has accumulated from the rain running down.

Unless you want to take a little paint off, I'd leave it be. Anything that takes it off will probably take a bit of the paint off with it, not a lot, but over a number of polishes it will start to show.

You could also try one of the metal polishes in cream form, they are fairly gentle.

Peter


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Best thing we have found on our motorhome ( and we cleaned a few static vans during our summer job!) is Fenwicks (pink stuff) mixed to a stronger solution than normal (only a very small amount) but applied with one of those white 'magic sponges'. The black streaks disappear before your very eyes .


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

What is one of those white 'magic sponges' ???

DJM


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

It's a sort of very fine sponge... have a Google. Excellent results on all sorts of marks and stains. Ebay have them, as do lots of other places.


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

I use the jml doktor power magic eraser with a bit of auto glym paint restore and it seems to shift the black streaks I have.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Elbow Grease, no not effort a product by that name.

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have found Lidl car wash very good for black streak removal.

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> Elbow Grease, no not effort a product by that name.
> 
> Dave


+1.... Fool proof and effortless, works on absolutely everything in and out of the van. Get it from the pound shop.. Guess the price :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*toothpaste*

a little toothpaste and a light circular rub, not very often as its abrasive


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> Elbow Grease, no not effort a product by that name.Dave


Never tried it myself but saw it in action today - very effective.

Was used to get rid of those old "shadowy" streaks where previous attempts with other cleaners have not quite got rid of the marks - now totally vanished.

My only concern would be that to be that effective it must contain something pretty strong and maybe not too healthy for the bodywork?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

tonyt said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > Elbow Grease, no not effort a product by that name.Dave
> ...


Tony

That was my thinking as well when I first tried it. However, I make sure that I give the area a good wash with soap and water afterwards and have had no problems. Make sure you wash your hands as well or wear rubber gloves.

dave


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

ooo - er dovtrams .... I also use Elbow Grease neat to clean my hands after working on car engines, gardening ... most things in fact! 

8O 8O 

Excellent stuff, and I can get it for 99p too (saw it in Discount UK)

For the OP, definitely gets those black streaks off the MH

cheers

john


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Elbow Grease and others : Do they not also remove the wax polish? Why not use AutoGlyn which works and leaves a coating of wax or whatever it is that tries to keep the dirt off.
Alan


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi DJ,

I usually use Fenwicks on our Van but if the streaks are really stubborn I have had good results with Meguiars Paint Cleaner (as sold by Halfords - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_199031_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

Good Luck.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Elbow Grease and others : Do they not also remove the wax polish? Why not use AutoGlyn which works and leaves a coating of wax or whatever it is that tries to keep the dirt off.
> Alan


Hi.

I find it works on the streaks not the polish :wink: ... Use it all the time all over the place or should I say Sandra uses it all over the place as of course I don't do domestics..

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

To start with you have sealed the stains in with your carnauba wax.

Hard surface cleaner is your answer. 

You will probably have a proprietry brand under the sink. Flash.

Dave p


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

The black steaks have gone but has left behind where the streaks were. Whilst on our travels we called into Brownhills at Newark and spoke to the chap in the valeting bay, he suggested waxing the area and buffing up.

DJM


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Everyone has their own answer for black streaks. The Elbow Grease mentioned several times will remove 90% of streaks without using an abrasive, very rare to find a streak it won't remove with a single wipe.

If it doesn't work the next step is a very mild abrasive, I would use Farecla G10 which is a water based abrasive polish - but it is expensive as they only tend to sell it in 1 litre bottles for professional use. Otherwise use Ferecla G3 which is available in smaller tubes, it's a bit harsher but won't do any damage if you only use it occasionally.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

80 grade wet and dry dave...

No but serioulsy I have found MUCK OFF very good for streak removal . Dilute with water and it goes further but at 100% and sprayed on it shifts the lot. Dead flies tree sap etc.

Phill


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Poundland sell a product called Dirty Bike. It looks and works similar to Muck Off but is, of course, much cheaper.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Pro driver streak remover from Poundland works for me

Gary


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Black streak removal*

Hi all,

WD40 removes black streaks. Just spray on and rub off with a little elbow grease. The WD40 then washes off as normal. WD40 will also remove the remnants of rubber seals when you are replacing them, like on the remis skylights and the like.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

I got some black streak remover from aldi a couple of weeks ago, works fine for me.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Always used daz in the water gets it good and clean then polish if it lucky. gets of all black marks


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

We used to use cheap Dishwasher powder on the boat. Works for the MH as well. Gets the blacks stains off. Desolve in hot water and use a brush. Gets your hands clean as well


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do not use wd 40.


Use a hard

Surface clean. then a polish
Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am fairly horrified at some of the extreme chemicals that people will use to remove fine surface dirt from what most of us think of as valued vehicles.
I find that if I have a fair Autoglyn base, the dirt washes off with water and a soft brush.
When I was a teenager driving vans, we used to use sand and water to get the grime off. Dip the brush in water, then into sand and scrub; it worked very well and the paintwork shone like new, while it was wet :lol: .

Alan


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Do not use wd 40.
> 
> Use a hard
> 
> ...


Dave,

Why not use WD40?

John


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Bought a bottle of Elbow Grease today. £1 from local Factory Shop. Pretty good at removing black streaks and greasy grime and also those faded streaks that didn't quite disappear with other cleaners.

No doubt Dave is going to tell me "Do not use Elbow Grease"


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Mer. Does the job


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well this time of the year it would would'nt it.   what about the other two.

cabby


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

tonyt said:


> Bought a bottle of Elbow Grease today. £1 from local Factory Shop. Pretty good at removing black streaks and greasy grime and also those faded streaks that didn't quite disappear with other cleaners.
> 
> No doubt Dave is going to tell me "Do not use Elbow Grease"


Dave didn't answer me when I asked why I shouldn't use WD40 so maybe he won't tell you not to use Elbow Grease.

john1215 :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

cabby said:


> well this time of the year it would would'nt it.   what about the other two.
> 
> cabby


I found that one was too expensive and the other scratched the paintwork.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Stop all this stuf about fancy this and that go and get a packed of daz and wash you van with it been doing it for years. Cheap and it works.


----------



## jnp (Feb 6, 2012)

What is wrong with wd 40 :?


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Supporter of the biological washing liquid method.....as good as anything

Martin


----------



## john1215 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

I've only been a member of the site for a few weeks but I made a suggestion to use WD40 to get rid of black streaks. It works fine with no damage but someone called Dave from DTPChemicals said not to use WD40 but when I asked him why not I was ignored. JNP has now asked what iis wrong with WD40 so perhaps Dave could enlighten us please :?: :?: 

john


----------

